
Yes, Your Dating Preferences Are Probably Racist - weisser
http://www.theestablishment.co/2015/10/30/online-dating-racism-matchmaking/
======
Mz
TLDR: A professional matchmaker finds their clients need to pay them because
said clients are loathsome jerks who can't get a date any other way.

Next up: Most people are still shallow.

------
DrScump
If the author makes 2.5 matches per person _interviewed_ (in other words, at
_least_ 60% were immediate _mis_ matches), perhaps she's in the wrong line of
work in the first place.

------
davelnewton
Weird; I guess I'm in the outlying group then.

